

MediaGoblin and FSF to decentralize media publishing on the web - spindritf
http://mediagoblin.org/pages/campaign.html

======
spindritf
They have been working on it for a while, apparently, you can try it right
away <http://docs.mediagoblin.org/siteadmin/deploying.html>

~~~
jwandborg
There are also public instances[1] such as gobblin.se[2] which i own and
administrate (beware of bugs, gobblin.se is tracking git master which means it
is very bleeding edge).

[1]: <http://wiki.mediagoblin.org/Live_instances>

[2]: <http://gobblin.se>

